# Mollie Sugden dead.



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 1, 2009)

Okay, I know this isn't big news amidst all the huge celebrity deaths but British actress Mollie Sugden died.
She was best known for Mrs Slocombe in the Britcom Are You Being Served?.

And yeah I know this'll probably get zero comments but I find this really sad. There are only a couple of members of the original cast of AYBS left: Frank Thornton, Nicholas Smith, Trevor Bannister and Mike Berry. They've been dropping dead at lightning speed these past couple of years for some reason.

ughhh goddamnit now i'm gonna be mopey all day.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 1, 2009)

Ah, _Are You Being Served?_. I wish I'd got the chance to watch that more. Why is it never on :(


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 2, 2009)

AYBS was fantastic, and Sugden's protrayal of Mrs. Slocombe was beyond legendary. ):

I miss her hair and shouldn't-be-hilarious-but-totally-were double-entendres. (you USians should watch that and marvel at how it got past the censors)

I have to say, I am not enjoying Celebrity Death Week.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 2, 2009)

oh lord, I only watched a few clips from are you being served and now I feel bad for it.

I'm now laughing at all of this pussy.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2009)

Mrs. Slocombe died? D: I loved "Are You Being Served". I used to watch it all the time. This will probably cause me to start watching them again, though.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 2, 2009)

The 80s are dying out. Billy Mays, Jacko, Farrah Fawcett and now Sugden.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 2, 2009)

If Frank Thornton's the next celebrity to die I will cry so hard.


----------



## Alexi (Jul 3, 2009)

She retired only a few years ago, right? She was on EastEnders for the longest time, I remember there being a big announcement in the news of her retirement when I was in England last.

That's sad, but hey, people die.


----------

